
An interview with Lydia Hallie about how she learned coding - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/an-interview-with-lydia-hallie-about-how-she-learned-coding/
======
Pete-Codes
Lydia got a job as a developer aged 19 so it was fun to ask her some
questions. And it turns out she isn't Swedish like everyone thinks.

